
Rounding Algorithms 101 - jcr
http://www.clivemaxfield.com/diycalculator/sp-round.shtml
======
wstrange
"Round Algorithms 100" would be a better title. Just sayin.

------
jcr
There is a 2006 article by the same author [1] which was updated recently, and
it includes a link to MATLAB source files for some of the algorithms [2].

[1]
[http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1274485](http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1274485)

[2] [http://m.eet.com/media/1061430/max-round-filter-
source.zip](http://m.eet.com/media/1061430/max-round-filter-source.zip)

